# TB found in cats.



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A brand of raw cat food, Natural Instinct, has been found to have given cats TB. The infection seems to have come from the venison in the food. The food has been withdrawn from sale now.

I have looked into whether dogs can get TB and the answer is "yes" but it is usually a different strain. Raw feeding is very popular now, with every pet forum having members who answer every question with "change to a raw diet and all will be well". Hmmm.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Tripe was always our mainstay raw dog food but I suppose we didn't have the expertise to differentiate between various causes of death in those days:surprise::wink2:
PS. It was also a welcome low cost meal for us.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Ted, we used it too. The dogs loved it. Now that commercial dog food is so much better we stick with it. Much more convenient for travelling too!


----------

